# Where to learn Nun-Chaku?



## BP714 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if there are schools that specifically focus on weapons and more specifically if possible on nun-chaku( I wouldn't mind learning the long stick).  I'm around the orange county california area if that helps.  I'm currently taking TKD WTF style, but the dojang has no training on weapon.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 4, 2009)

BP714 said:


> Hi I was wondering if there are schools that specifically focus on weapons and more specifically if possible on nun-chaku( I wouldn't mind learning the long stick).  I'm around the orange county california area if that helps.  I'm currently taking TKD WTF style, but the dojang has no training on weapon.



A good Okinawan MA school... Demura Fumio sensei is somewhere in SoCal.


----------



## Langenschwert (Jun 4, 2009)

Articulated weapons are difficult to use, so if you can find a place that does sticks for a foundation and then moves on to articulated weapons, give them a try.

Keep in mind that good stick/sword training is better than bad nunchaku training. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## kosho (Jun 4, 2009)

you could try any of the names listed. not sure if in your area, all great teachers hope this helps.

Orangevale Martial Arts
Sensei Victor - Head Instructor
9346 Greenback Ln. Orangevale, CA 95662
916 300-0986

MATA SA BAGYO Filipino Martial Arts 
Stockton California
Guro Carlito Bonjoc, Jr. - Head Instructor
209 992-0832
c_bonjoc@hotmail.com
www.bagyo.net

Niwa Dojo
Remleh Scherzinger - Head Instructor
Claremont, CA 
916 988-6586
rscherzinger@mwd.dst.ca.us

TY West Martial Arts 
Taylor Hanamura-Head Instructor
7102 Village Parkway, Dublin, CA 94568
510 829-0700
thana@home.com

Kosho Ryu Kempo 
Terry Webb - Head Instructor
San Diego, CA 
terrywebb@earthlink.net

Ito's White Tiger 
Robert Ito - Head Instructor
1119 Grant Ave., Novato, CA 94945
415 897-0676
www.itoswhitetiger.com
senseiito@att.net

Elk Grove Martial Arts Academy 
Pat Kelly-Head Instructor
Elk Grove, CA 95024
916 686-KICK

Soken Hohan's Self Defense
Charles Garrett - Head Instructor
10 Dakota Court, Sacramento, CA, 95833
916 920-8245
garretted@softcom.net

Kajukenbo Self-Defense Institute, Inc.
Ming Lum - Advisor
1824 Wawona St., San Francisco, CA 94116
415 753-1285

Self Defense Martial Art Academy
Nilo Baron and Nito Noval - Head Instructors
9243 Thilow Drive, Sacramento, CA 95826
916 362-2273

Castaneda Martial Arts Academy
Sid Castaneda -Head Instructor
Northridge, California 91324
818-718-8168
sid.castaneda@sbcglobal.net
www.CastanedaMartialArts.com

Martial Arts Academy
Robert Alcorn - Head Instructor
P.O. Box 2316 Oroville Ca 95965
530-534-SKSK
robertalcornsensei@yahoo.com 
www.martialartsacademy.cmasdirect.com

In Motion Center
Bernard Langan - Head Instructor
1091 Calcot Place Suite 412
Oakland, Ca 94606
510-261-4570
blangan@stillnessinmotion.com
www.stillnessinmotion.com


----------



## searcher (Jun 4, 2009)

The only guys I have ever seen that truly specialize in Chux is Lee Barden's group.

http://www.lissajousarts.com/aLissajous/rojous1.htm


----------



## geezer (Jun 9, 2009)

BP714 said:


> Hi I was wondering if there are schools that specifically focus on weapons and more specifically if possible on *nun-chaku*.



_Nun-chaku?_ My guess is in an _abbey_... maybe  one in Okinawa.


...Does the Church really have martial orders for sisters?


----------



## chinto (Jun 10, 2009)

any good Okinawan style school will usually teach kobujutsu/kobudo.  so go look for a good Okinawan style school near you.


----------



## Tim37200 (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd look into Grandmaster Michael Burke's "Chakus" videos if I were you; that's what I did and have since incorporated other techniques from my own style(Tang Soo Do) into the Chakus style, which is an open style.  It's definitely worth checking out!
www.chakus.com
Later on if you get into double nunchakus you could even incorporate some of the techniques on Gemma Nguyen's "Rock Solid" video as well.
Good luck


----------



## still learning (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello, LOTs of videos and books on the markets.....

Two styles....for demos and being flashy

OR....for real fighting...NO flashy moves....just pratical ones...that breaks alot of things......Aoha,


As they say:  ONE can look good ....the other is "GOOD"


----------



## geezer (Jul 8, 2009)

still learning said:


> .Two styles....for demos and being flashy
> OR....for real fighting...NO flashy moves....just pratical ones...that breaks alot of things......Aoha,As they say:  ONE can look good ....the other is "GOOD"



_Well said_. Which is why you won't see the good stuff at tournaments. An old acquaintance of mine learned some of the real old Okinawan kobudo. The problem was that it was only impressive to the few serious practitioners who could understand the difference between combat and show. Which is part of why I hate "nun-chuks" as they have become widely known today. 

Or....

"How many nuns could a nun-chucker chuck, if a nun-chucker could chuck nuns?"

As for me, just give me a stick... as in Eskrima. If you can't figure that out, better not try to chuck them nuns.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 8, 2009)

Nunchaku are generally a pretty minor weapon, your chances of finding a school that focuses on them as a primary weapon is pretty low.  Kobudo is pretty much 60% bo, 30% sai and 10% for everything else.

There are non-traditional groups like the NFA (http://www17.plala.or.jp/nfa/hiroki4.html) that focus on it, so who knows, you might find what you are looking for in your area.  But chances are you'd more likely end up with a primarily stick fighting (Arnis / escrima /kali), or Kobudo (Primarily bo / sai) club.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jul 12, 2009)

If you have a garage, probably ok,  a peaceful garden maybe.  
Start swinging!! And watch the bones....nunchaku will bite back if swung the wrong way.


----------



## searcher (Jul 12, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> Start swinging!! And watch the bones....nunchaku will bite back if swung the wrong way.


 

Good point.    You may want to get some foam covered ones to start off with.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 13, 2009)

Remember, a school that teaches kobudo, need not be Okinawan-based.  Many Japanese Karate schools add Okinawan kobudo to their training regimen (including ours).


----------



## Jimi (Jul 14, 2009)

Some good advice here on the forum. 

I would look into Kobudo training just because my first Instructor was a serious Okinawan Weapon Practioner. Sensei Randy Wozin (Now Deceased) was part of the East Coast Martial Arts Demo Team in the 70's. He was associated with Sensei Clarance Murray (A Sai man- an old nick name) and others. 

Find a good Kobudo school that teaches authentic Nun-Chaku and you will have a good base in my opinion. If you are not interested in the old traditional Nun-Chaku block, counter strike, lock etc... and just want to spin a weapon to look cool, I am sure you will find many out there willing to teach you the flippies for money. That is not hard to find nowwa days.

Best of luck


----------

